# Need help on a color choice



## WVBicycles (Dec 3, 2016)

I am redoing a 1981 Motobecane Jublie Sport and I need help deciding on a color so I figure I post it on here and see what people think. I will be powdercoating the frame either cherry red or midnight blue. I work for a wheel repair company that does powdercoating so in our slow season I get to mess around with painting frames. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I like the red better. Got any pics of the bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 5, 2016)

Cherry pops better.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 8, 2016)

red.


----------



## Kato (Dec 8, 2016)

Red - hands down !!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2016)

wed!!


----------



## WVBicycles (Dec 12, 2016)

I was leaning towards the red myself not just because its my favorite color but I have plenty of the blue metallic which I can use in the future. Thanks everyone for your input the frame is prepped for powder and I should be able to paint it before Xmas. I will post pics of the finished product in the next week or so.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------

